# Programm im Hintergrund laufen lassen...



## thuglife (22. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal. Auf meinem PC (windows Vista) läuft ein mmorpgspiel. Ich lass dieses Spiel öfters laufen und hab währenddessen anderes zu tun. 

Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, ob ich das Spiel einfach im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann so wie bei ANtivirusprogrammen oder so.  So wie bei MessengerPlus. Da kann man per Knopfdruck  (strg +Leertaste) MSN im hintergrund laufen lassen, so dass es dich für eine weile nicht stört 

 HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ich brauch unbedingt hilfe


----------



## mattit-jah (23. September 2008)

Minimieren reicht nicht?


----------



## thuglife (23. September 2008)

es soll nicht in der Taskleiste sictbar sein  also auch versteckt


----------



## stain (23. September 2008)

4T Tray Minimizer ist das Stichwort!
Ist ein Programm womit man Porgramme in den SysTray minimieren kann oder sie auch GANZ verstecken kann. Außerdem kann man sich neben die normalen Minimieren/Maximieren/Schließen-Knöpfen auch noch die passenden Buttons für diese beiden zusätzlichen Funktionen setzen.

//Edit: 600! ^^


----------

